# Clam Shell Heat Press - Best Storage When Not Used



## skip77 (Mar 11, 2010)

Apology if this question has appeared before. I have a clam shell Heat Press by Sunie and wonder whether to leave the press open or closed when not in use like over night or for several days?

I ask because even with the floating head or top plate, I wonder if pressure is even or if both foam pads will deform etc if the press if left closed. Hoping the clam shellers out there will chime in!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It doesn't really matter but most keep it open.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

here is a previous thread on the topic http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t72303.html


----------

